# 14t baler timing problems



## Darton2 (May 20, 2013)

Last week I baled 450 bales of orchard grass/alfalfa mix hay. The old baler missed about 10 bales. A couple knots pulled and the rest of the time the needle lift shaft sheared the dowl.

I decided to go through it with the manual and check it out. It was off so I started from scratch and set the feeder forks to the pluger face at 17". I rolled the clutch dog ring around and set it.

When I get it that far, set to the book the needles are coming up 5.5-6" in front of the plunger face.

So i redid that like 3 or 4 times to double check and get the same thing every time. Next thing I did was jump the knotter drive chain by one link, the result of doing that was the needles coming up just past the plunger face. Now I can adjust the needle travel on their rod but when I do the needle frame is just touching the bale case. This will only get me to 1" in front of the plunger, and I am afraid I need more clearance from the needle from to the bottom of the baler case. Also slightly concerned with the needles going so far past the knotter.

The only other thing I havent looked real close at is the clutch ring/dog on the knotter assembly. It has the jam bolt kinda thing on it.

Also during all of this, I noticed the needle brake in its locked back position had pitted rust on the plate. I shined it up and got the force reading right where it needs to be, so I think it possibly was contributing to the sheared needle lift dowel. But now this timing thing has me a little stumped.


----------

